# Ruger Mark 1



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

What kind of engineering Nazi designed this thing?
I work in the aerospace Industry. I've done some pretty intense assembly on emergency equipment for airlines and the military. But I swear, every time I take it apart to clean it hours of frustration follow putting it back together.
I watch all the videos on YouTube and that baby just pops together lickily split.
Except mine.
Am I the only one?
Its a great gun and accurate as hell but the reassembly sucks


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a MK II and have never opened it up.

I see ads for the following in the NRA magazine classified ads:

Ruger MK Reassembly |the One-Time Fix |Hammer Strut Support

I have not tried that either.

Info from a user:

Mark I, II and III Hammer Strut Support Makes Re-Assmbly...


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

JJ Grandits said:


> What kind of engineering Nazi designed this thing?
> I work in the aerospace Industry. I've done some pretty intense assembly on emergency equipment for airlines and the military. But I swear, every time I take it apart to clean it hours of frustration follow putting it back together.
> I watch all the videos on YouTube and that baby just pops together lickily split.
> Except mine.
> ...


I bought a mark 1 a Mark 1 in1980. I took it down nd ended up like you did. Today at least we have YouTube. Back then I Had to have a unit armorer square it away for me. I just did a trigger and spring set on my SCCY CPX2, same messy type setup. As I said thank goodness for YouTube. Those tiny springs sure can try your patience .


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the secret to the MKI , II , III disassembly and reassembly is in 2 things a small loop of wire and a good head lamp and 3 if you mess up a rubber mallet 

the real trouble comes on re-assembly and the hammer strut , the procedure is that the hammer be laying flat for bolt insertion then be in the fired/up position for spring compression 

you need a light right over your eye and a small pick to see up in there and move the hammer strut to the proper position , if it is not in the proper position then you never get the main spring back in correctly


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes, it's you. I can take apart and put my Mark 1 back together blindfolded (yes, I tried).


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I still have never recovered from having to deliver a borrowed gun to try out back to the owner in a box, because there was no hope of me getting it back together correctly. In all fairness, that was before youtube was a thing and I didn't have the manual.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I had one given to me once, it was in a shoe box. He said if I could put it together and shoot it, I could have it. He had all of the original paper work, so I read the instructions. It took me about thirty minutes. After reading your post, I tried it again, two minutes. After forty years of practice.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

It's about the only down side to a great gun.
Love the accuracy.
The absolute easiest gun I have to take apart and put back together is my Taurus Spectrum.
That's it's only outstanding feature. Other than that it sort of sucks. Lots of loading problems. Not something you want in a deep conceal carry.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

Years ago (maybe 40? 45?) I had a MkI.
I was able to disassemble and reassemble, but it was such a pain that my MkIII has never been disassembled.
There is really not much need to, anyway.
If you are out rolling around in the mud, yes. A sunny day on the range? 
Most civilian weapons are over cleaned, in my opinion.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it depends how much you shoot 

if it takes you a lifetime to shoot 1500 rounds you may never clean 

if you use Hornady one shot and hose it out regular you can make it longer 

one shot and a bore snake , brush around as best you can with a M16 brush to get carbon out.

I try to not take my MKIII for a roll in the mud or train in the rain , that is why I take the wrangle trapping.

I do take it apart and clean it any time it needs it 

it is fun to shoot so 250 rounds in a range trip is easy to do.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

My MkIII is a farm gun, like the others.
Whenever I'm outside, I'm armed. Even for a walk out to the road to check the mail.
They get exposed to daily life, plus maybe hay, occasional bad weather.
The bad weather is what my Heritage Manufacturing Rough Riders are for. (Actually I like them so much I own 3).


----------

